# Looking for a wet weather pond/swamp around Athens



## howardsrock (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, I know that this should go in the "Land lease," section of the forum.  However, I posted there and got no responses.  

Recently I lost my lease that had a really nice wet weather pond on it with plent of Woodies.  I am looking for another one to lease that would be an hour from Athens.  Thanks!


----------



## RAYM (Jan 10, 2014)

They are few and far between around here I'll keep you in mind if I find one


----------



## howardsrock (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you!  You are correct, very difficult to find.  I find that to be surpising, there aren't really a ton of folks out there blasting the woodies.  For many it is too much work for too little action or meat.  Anyway, I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## howardsrock (Sep 3, 2014)

As we approach the season, I am bumping this post up again in hopes that I might find someone with access to a woodie hole near Athens.  Thanks!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel you I lost my lease with a great pond. I put a lot of work into that pond and have it right for the new land owners.


----------

